# List of Scifi/fantasy riding and/or domesticated creatures



## tecnowraith (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello, I am looking for List of Scifi/fantasy riding and/or domesticated creatures from movies, tv, games and novel for a project I am working on. I am juts want to compile a list right now.

Thanks


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

Horse 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are some...

Dragon (Dragonlance, Warhammer, Eragon)
Pegasus (Clash of the Titans, Warhammer)
Unicorn (The Last Unicorn)
Fell Beast (Lord of the Rings)
Dog (Labyrinth)
Bantha (Star Wars)
Taun Taun (The Empire Strikes Back)
Mammoth (Song of Ice and Fire)
Sabretooth Tiger (World of Warcraft)
Giant Ram (World of Warcraft)
Giant Bat (World of Warcraft)
Mechanical Ostrich (World of Warcraft)
Griffon (World of Warcraft, Warhammer)
Manticore (Warhammer)
Giant Spider (Demonworld, Warhammer)

Bye
Thanee


----------



## xmanii (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't know what it was called, but that thing that Luke rode in Return of the Jedi, that Hans used to keep Luke warm in the cold.

Also, that thing that Obi Wan rode in Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Don't know what it was called, but that thing that Luke rode in Return of the Jedi, that Hans used to keep Luke warm in the cold.




Taun Taun (and it was The Empire Strikes Back). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Klaus (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Taun Taun (and it was The Empire Strikes Back).
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 And it's "Han", not "Hans".


----------



## jaerdaph (Jan 1, 2007)

Oliphants (The Lord of the Rings)

And Ents, if you're a hobbit. 

Worgs (D&D)


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jan 1, 2007)

Dark Sun had these for riding/transport:

Kank (mule-size ants)
Inix (hippo-size lizards)
Erdlu/Crodlu (bipedal reptilian flightless birds)
Mekillot (house-size turtle)

There is also the necromancer-animated shell of a dead watroach, a beetle just larger than an elephant.

There were numerous others that were domesticated herd animals in Dark Sun as well.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Jan 1, 2007)

Gah, do you have any idea how long such a list would be? Starting with Burroughs' Banths, if not sooner.


----------



## Mr. Beef (Jan 1, 2007)

xmanii said:
			
		

> Also, that thing that Obi Wan rode in Revenge of the Sith.




It was called a Boga. It was made into a miniature for the SW CMG in the first giant set. 

Mr. Beef


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

There are also the Equs (Graymane, Silvermane, Snowmane, Darkmane), Mangonel Lizard, Dractyl, Strider, Land Lizard, Aht-Ra, Loper, Ontra and Ogriphant from Talislanta. Don't ask what they are. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## trancejeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

Chocobbos (sp?) in Final Fantasy 

Ostriches in South Park (in the Eric Cartman goes to the future episodes)


----------



## Dagger75 (Jan 1, 2007)

Those fire steeds from Krull

 The Elk from Princess Mononoke

This list is going to be huge, just from video games.

Are you looking for something in particular.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking for most popular and well used riding and/or domesticated creatures. Cause I know horses and Dragons are popular and well used so I am not to worried about them.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it is safe to say that a common enough idea is that of the very large flightless bird.

_Dark Sun_'s Erdlu/Crodlu. The vintage video game, _Joust_ (although it glided well). _Nausica: Valley of the Wind_ had one as a mount.

Others mounts:

*The Dark Crystal:* Landstriders, kind of like a horse with 15-20 foot long legs.
*Vampire Hunter D:* Not so much a creature, but D rode a mechanical horse.
*Avatar: The Last Airbender:* Aang rides... well... a six legged something or other. Kind of a cross with a platapus and a bison.


----------



## Kesh (Jan 2, 2007)

Sand worms (Dune)


... what?


----------



## xmanii (Jan 2, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> And it's "Han", not "Hans".





I knew that, but my fingers didn't.


----------



## Richards (Jan 2, 2007)

The Barsoomians (Martians) in Edgar Rice Burroughs' _John Carter of Mars_ series of novels rode multilegged horselike mounts called thoats and multilegged mammoths/mastodons called zitidars.  (The zitidars may have just been draft animals, though - it's been awhile since I read the series.)

Johnathan


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 2, 2007)

Richards said:
			
		

> The Barsoomians (Martians) in Edgar Rice Burroughs' _John Carter of Mars_ series of novels rode multilegged horselike mounts called thoats and multilegged mammoths/mastodons called zitidars.  (The zitidars may have just been draft animals, though - it's been awhile since I read the series.)
> 
> Johnathan



To add to this Carson Naiper of Venus, if I remember, had giant flying insects and gaint turtes that had homes built on their backs.  Have to go back and re-read them to be sure but sure they are in something.

Other animals: 
ROC
Lizards
Metal/Special Horses (know of two: Zelzany and Knaak) 
Polar Bears (well they are pulling a sleigh)
Moose - Heiro's Jouney


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh, don't forget your LotR's Wargs and your Warhammer Boars!


----------



## F5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dinosaurs.  Lost-world books/shows/movies love to have folks riding dinosaurs.

While I can't think of any specific examples, seafolk (tritons and whatnot) are often shown riding on giant seahorses, or dolphins.

Already mentioned, but the sky-bison from Avatar is one of the coolest mounts in recent memory (if, in your mind, as in mine, bizarre=cool).  Others in this series have ridden large flightless birds, giant lizards of various types, and rhino-wolf-hybrid-thingies.

The Drow have thier riding lizards and, what were the Underdark cattle called?  Rothe?  Something like that.

Giant Eagles.  Lotsa' folks ride giant eagles, but you can cite Gandalf if you need a concrete reference.

The Herculiods!  They used to ride on the lightning-shooting dragon and the big rocky rhino/bug dude that shot exploding pellets from his horn.  That counts, right?  Right?

And I'll second the mention of the Landstriders from Dark Crystal. Very cool fantastic mounts.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Jan 2, 2007)

Intelligent, talking, green and yellow striped tigers (He-Man)
Purple panthers (He-Man)


----------



## DMH (Jan 2, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Already mentioned, but the sky-bison from Avatar is one of the coolest mounts in recent memory (if, in your mind, as in mine, bizarre=cool).
> 
> The Herculiods!  They used to ride on the lightning-shooting dragon and the big rocky rhino/bug dude that shot exploding pellets from his horn.  That counts, right?  Right?




Appa is an air bison. Zokk is the dragon and Tundro is the rhino like critter.

Duergar use striders (giant spiders) which can move across walls and ceilings.
Lovecraft has human derived creatures used as mounts in The Mound (they were 20' tall/long).
Dowhar use space swine; they have wings.
Gamma World produced the hopper (rabbit), pinto (horse shaped cactus) and podog (might have mental mutations).
Ogres are an uncommon mount. There is a pdf on humanoids by Valent Games that has a PrC named Ogre-Rider (though it works for any giant).
Dolphins and whales are common for ocean settings.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey all, thanks for the replies, this is helping a lot.


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 2, 2007)

ok so far these are the most common and popular i have seen and have been mentioned here:
Dinosaurs
Dragons
Felines
Griffon
Hippogriff
Horse/Unicorn/Pegasus
Lizard/Reptilian
Mech-beasts
Spiders
Wolves/Worgs


If I can find some other interesting creatures that will make cool mounts, that would be helpful.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Jan 2, 2007)

Weis's Death Gate Cycle has some interesting mounts

Giant Flying Squirrels- ridden in Elven Star the 2nd book of the series
Tarrantas- giant spiders have been covered but these spun webs to cross gaps

Destiny's Forge by Niven has interesting ones

Rapsar- a variety of domesticated engineered creatures most vaguely reptilian and at least partially amphibious
Tuskvor- enormous creatures, roughly the size of the largest sauropods or slightly larger that can carry entire prides on howdahs their back.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2007)

And don't forget the coolest of the critters... the *Gagglezoomer* (from SnarfQuest)!!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## sniffles (Jan 2, 2007)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Others mounts:
> 
> *The Dark Crystal:* Landstriders, kind of like a horse with 15-20 foot long legs.
> *Vampire Hunter D:* Not so much a creature, but D rode a mechanical horse.
> *Avatar: The Last Airbender:* Aang rides... well... a six legged something or other. Kind of a cross with a platapus and a bison.



The landstriders' legs weren't that long. They were played by people in suits, so even assuming that the puppets of Kira and Jen were intended to be perceived as human-size creatures, the landstriders only had 6-foot-long legs. They weren't very horse-like, either. I can't really think of a real-world animal to equate them with.

And Appa (from Avatar) is a flying bison. Oh my inner geek is showing...   

Avatar also had a character riding an animal like a giant ferret, but it had no eyes and maneuvered by an extremely accute sense of smell. I don't recall that they gave it a name, though.

We've got a player in a D&D game who rides an axebeak. It's a large bird from one of the Sword & Sorcery _Creature Compendiums_, I think. Similar to the chocobo from Final Fantasy. 

Jack Vance's _Dying Earth_ stories had some people who rode on non-intelligent humanoids. But at the moment I can't remember what they were called. 

The Twk-men in the Dying Earth setting ride on dragonflies, but the Twk-men are tiny, sort of like fairies. I'm sure there are plenty of stories or games with giant insect mounts, though. 

In RuneQuest people rode all sorts of animals: gazelles, impalas, bison, boar, zebra, sable antelope...  And we had a magic saddle once that just floated along by itself, without any animal to wear it. 

I think Warhammer used to have riding rams for the dwarves. And I've seen some riding bears depicted. 

I think someone already mentioned the red elk from *Princess Mononoke*.


----------



## David Howery (Jan 3, 2007)

some post-apocalyptic novel I read many years ago had a horde of Mongol-ish types riding war bulls... that'd be cool....


----------



## Meloncov (Jan 3, 2007)

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> It was called a Boga. It was made into a miniature for the SW CMG in the first giant set.
> 
> Mr. Beef




I'm pretty sure that Boga was the name of the individual creature, not the species. The novelization just calls them riding lizards.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2007)

In the last storyline in the animated "Heavy Metal" movie, Taarna rides a sort of pterodactyl thing.

Here it is: http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/ciu/94/5a/b4ff225b9da00181f59da010.L.jpg


----------



## tecnowraith (Jan 3, 2007)

I do have question, are Dragonne (from MM3.5) D&D made monster or is it a real mythical creature?


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm surprised I forgot this one before.

The Black Company original trilogy: Windwhales

Which reminds me of the _Spelljammer_ accessory for Krynn (Dragonlance), it had the Kindori (sp?) space whales that carried whole nomadic tribes on their backs.

Another one from Dark Sun. The Drik. Rare, but could be desribed as a turtle about the size of a small castle, whose shell is manipulated into fortifications.


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 3, 2007)

Racing Snails!


----------

